# FS: Flowerhorn cichlid (SOLD )



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

want sale my FH . male about 6 inch! nice blue pearl clour,
there is my pics ... Sale $45 firm
or * SOLD*


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice fish


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump~~~~~
























$45 obo or trade !
thks!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*price down,,,,,
male and nice blue pearl ,  $ 35 0b0 ? or interesting trade any cichlid !! $ *


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP!!! $35 Only 
* any Trade or Offer!!*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP!!! $30 Only 
* any Trade or Offer!!*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hallo!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

If cowis doesn't want it you're pretty much out of luck. 
 J/KPete.
It's hard for many of us to keep FH's since they're hard to keep in a community.
& having "wet pet" just isn't as appealing to most of us.
You should have taken my offer when I offered you my GT.
He's doing awesome in his new home.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> If cowis doesn't want it you're pretty much out of luck.
> J/KPete.
> It's hard for many of us to keep FH's since they're hard to keep in a community.
> & having "wet pet" just isn't as appealing to most of us.
> ...


 sorry lo , that moment i was looking Female Fh , so want trade with Female Fh only, but finialy i found female now, so i dont have any space for him now! must need him to go!!and that moment i dont sell because " COWIS " told me will come pick up next week, i keep for him a week then he dont contact me, so i lost ur message, and i busy moving my home last month, so i dont have time sale this guy,,,,and BCA WEB Site problem, lost all the Contact name,,,,,,ans now i must need him go for my another fish!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I never knew Cowis was the one interested.
I'm only after high quality FH if I'm going to get 1 or 2.
Such as Thai Sillks or Golden Base, I'm really looking for a nice Red Texas or 2.
I've been researching so I know what to look out for now.

I have nothing to trade anymore either.

GL with the sale.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> I never knew Cowis was the one interested.
> I'm only after high quality FH if I'm going to get 1 or 2.
> Such as Thai Sillks or Golden Base, I'm really looking for a nice Red Texas or 2.
> I've been researching so I know what to look out for now.
> ...


Cowis message me about 1 month ago, he asking me for trade his little FH, and offer me 2 times, if not the BCA site crash problem, i would show u all the message, and why i need go cheatting u, anyway it is fine, just find another interesting, thks very much " GHOSTDOGG"


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

No no...
I never thought you were cheating me @ all.
I just thought your weren't interested @ the time.
No worries.

I happy with my fish right now.
My new Red Devil is sweet.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> No no...
> I never thought you were cheating me @ all.
> I just thought your weren't interested @ the time.
> No worries.
> ...


that is fine, no problem,,
why i need sale him reason is my golden Fh laying egg 2 days ago, so i need him go and save the space,
hope oneday we can have other fishs trade or buy !!have a good day!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

its a nice fish but not what i want. i dont not rember saying i wanted it.... i have all my tanks full and have for a while. if i had room id take just to help out.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> its a nice fish but not what i want. i dont not rember saying i wanted it.... i have all my tanks full and have for a while. if i had room id take just to help out.


that is..Ok! more than 1 month already, of crouse u said forget wht u said, u sent ur little smaller fh for me ask to trade, and also u ask for offer $25 too, and also u told me give u a week wait for u save enought money come pick up it! and message me few times too!! if u said u forget it!! i dont have any to said!!!!
but anyway!! it is fine! i am not push u have to buy, it is up to u, like u go to the shop, u like the fish u will buy..if dont like no buy!! because i have another used GT trade with me before ,but that moment u told me u can pay for me cash, so i hold it for u, and that moment i busy for moving my house! i need clear my fish, no space get another fish again! also the BCA web crash too, lost all the contact username!! and moving and setup the tank,,,,so wait until now .... ( i holp u can remember because i try tell for detail wht u told me )!!!dont worry " COWIS " !!
it is over now!!i am not said somthing!! it is okie now!
i already have fews trader interesting,,,i will found another trader or buyer!!!
i saw u got the nice Fh " cowis" , dont worry that,,, have a good day! and enjoy ur fish!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

okie!!!!!!! must need out ......
$20 BUCK


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

so you arnt trading with me then?

Good luck on the sale......


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

AWW said:


> so you arnt trading with me then?
> 
> Good luck on the sale......


sorry, this Fh is my wife ,she want sale for $ , not for trade cichlid ! and i pm you this morning already! N Van. little far away from me,,,so sorry about that!

** only sale $20 bucks!! or trade with 20 G fish tank or bigger!! **
thks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

** only sale $20 bucks!! or trade with 20 G fish tank **
thks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

b
u
m
p
!
SALE $20~~


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

I might get him from you, as soon as I can find someone to take my upside down catfish.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

apexifd said:


> I might get him from you, as soon as I can find someone to take my upside down catfish.


 okie , someone may come this friday....
if u want u need come before him!
thks


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

pisces said:


> okie , someone may come this friday....
> if u want u need come before him!
> thks


No problem. I will let you know later tonight. Someone should be getting them on Thursday.

Peter Yu


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still available!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

On hold ~ ~ ~


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

finially sold ~~

thks for reading!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratz on the sale.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks! men


----------

